# Info On Imperial



## ejlwheels (Feb 11, 2016)

Medallion reads: "American Bicycle Company" also "Frost" and "New York"
Prior to ABC, Imperial was made by Ames & Frost.
From what I have read, ABC begins in 1900 and fails in 1901.
The fork and headset look very like Pope bikes from 1900.
Anyone have thoughts as to history and/or value?

from Wheelmen Bicycle brands:
Imperial-(M) Imperial Cycle Company, Buffalo NY, 1896
Imperial-(M) Ames & Frost Company, Chicago IL, 1892-1900
Imperial-(M) The American Bicycle Company, Cleveland Sales Department, Chicago IL, 1901
Imperial-(M) The American Bicycle Company, Eastern Sales Department, Chicago IL, 1902
Imperial-(M) Pope Manufacturing Company, Western Department, Chicago IL, 1904-1913
Imperial-(M) Pope Manufacturing Company, Western Department, Westfield MA, 1914


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 11, 2016)

eric,they made imperials into the 1930's I think Westfield Manf. made them up until that time.


----------

